# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë po mendoni në këto çaste...3?

## thirsty

ja kete po mendoja, tre ore ketu per te hapur kete temen
shkruaj, fshi
shkruaj, fshi

 :i ngrysur:

----------


## Etna Etna

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaa    po me vjen tja fus nje te uluriture ne mes te te gjithve  :i ngrysur:

----------


## thirsty

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaa    po me vjen tja fus nje te uluriture ne mes te te gjithve


do ndihme,
ulerasim te dy

----------


## thirsty

une dhe ti
ulerasim me te madhe, ne te dy
edhe bota do te na shohi, me cudi
do te na marrin per te cmendur, qe te dy
do te thone me vete, cpaten keta te dy

----------


## anita340

Bera nje analize per fytin dje dhe nuk me doli mire.Papritur kuptova qe jeta eshte me e vlefshmja qe kemi prandaj dhe duhet ta cmojme me shume se gjithcka.
 Per dreq hap msn dhe duke shiku te rejat e fundit me bie ne sy kjo:"Vdes nga kanceri ne gji ne moshen 28 vjecare ish miss Venezuela duke lene pas vetes burrin dhe vajzen e vogel". Sme eshte shqitur nga mendja qe nga dje. Sot me thane qe nje 23 vjecare nga Vushtrria qe une e njihja paska vdekur nga kanceri. Po mendoj sa e padrejte eshte te vdes njeriu ne moshe kaq te re. Dhe edhe me e padrejte eshte te ndahet nga nena e saj nje vajze e vogel. Nuk arrij te kuptoj dot pse lejon zoti gjera te tilla?!

----------


## thirsty

> Bera nje analize per fytin dje dhe nuk me doli mire.Papritur kuptova qe jeta eshte me e vlefshmja qe kemi prandaj dhe duhet ta cmojme me shume se gjithcka.
>  Per dreq hap msn dhe duke shiku te rejat e fundit me bie ne sy kjo:"Vdes nga kanceri ne gji ne moshen 28 vjecare ish miss Venezuela duke lene pas vetes burrin dhe vajzen e vogel". Sme eshte shqitur nga mendja qe nga dje. Sot me thane qe nje 23 vjecare nga Vushtrria qe une e njihja paska vdekur nga kanceri. Po mendoj sa e padrejte eshte te vdes njeriu ne moshe kaq te re. Dhe edhe me e padrejte eshte te ndahet nga nena e saj nje vajze e vogel. Nuk arrij te kuptoj dot pse lejon zoti gjera te tilla?!


Mos ki merak, mos u shqeteso

do behesh me mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Po mendoja per shqetsimin e Anites,ngadale burreresh,s'e nuk eshte aq leht te vdesesh.....Phuphu...larg qoft

----------


## anita340

> Mos ki merak, mos u shqeteso
> 
> do behesh me mire


Jo jo nuk shqetsohem. E di qe do bej me mire megjithate flm.

----------


## anita340

> Po mendoja per shqetsimin e Anites,ngadale burreresh,s'e nuk eshte aq leht te vdesesh.....Phuphu...larg qoft


 Hahaha nuk pata frike qe vdes jo. Vec jane do raste kur e kupton qe duhet me vleresu jeten shume se saora te rreshqet nga durte. Perndryshe une skam frike vdekjen. E kam marre me tapi kete pune. Do te vdes vetem pasi te kem thyer rekordin e jetegjatesise te pakten ne nivel kombetar. :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Po mendoj se sonte edhe keta siper po sillen me mendime rreth vdekjes dhe jetes ,vetem qe une po mendoj gjyshen e vdekur dhe veten ne jet.*

----------


## Lexuesi_

> *Po mendoj se sonte edhe keta siper po sillen me mendime rreth vdekjes dhe jetes ,vetem qe une po mendoj gjyshen e vdekur dhe veten ne jet.*




A mendojm une ti per te ardhmen me mire  :zemer:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Nuk ka ta ardhme pa te kaluar,tani po ja kushtoj kete mbremje te kaluares,e neser bashk me ty te ardhmes.*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Po mendoja gjithmone del dicka qe te prish planet qe ben , pfff sa e urrej kte lloj situate .

----------


## Lexuesi_

A te kaluaren e kam te paster si uji ne oqeanin paqesor...  :ngerdheshje: 



Po mendoj se sa e mire do te jete e ardhmja .... me me  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

Ka nisur shume vrullshem kjo dite ....kaq shume gjera per te bere  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Etna Etna

> Bera nje analize per fytin dje dhe nuk me doli mire.Papritur kuptova qe jeta eshte me e vlefshmja qe kemi prandaj dhe duhet ta cmojme me shume se gjithcka.
>  Per dreq hap msn dhe duke shiku te rejat e fundit me bie ne sy kjo:"Vdes nga kanceri ne gji ne moshen 28 vjecare ish miss Venezuela duke lene pas vetes burrin dhe vajzen e vogel". Sme eshte shqitur nga mendja qe nga dje. Sot me thane qe nje 23 vjecare nga Vushtrria qe une e njihja paska vdekur nga kanceri. Po mendoj sa e padrejte eshte te vdes njeriu ne moshe kaq te re. Dhe edhe me e padrejte eshte te ndahet nga nena e saj nje vajze e vogel. Nuk arrij te kuptoj dot pse lejon zoti gjera te tilla?!


Te shkuara zemer  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Lexuesi_



----------


## Etna Etna

> 


E di ti qe buzeqeshja eshte virus ?  :perqeshje: 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> E di ti qe buzeqeshja eshte virus ?



Jo se dii Por e mesova tani qe me tregove t i  :zemer: 

E qka duhet te perdorim si Anti Viren.

----------


## Etna Etna

> Jo se dii Por e mesova tani qe me tregove t i 
> 
> E qka duhet te perdorim si Anti Viren.


Ska Antivirus   :me kurore:

----------

